
Dollar General Hits a Gold Mine in Rural America - pulisse
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-10-11/dollar-general-hits-a-gold-mine-in-rural-america
======
pulisse
Money quote: _“It reminds me of a craps table,” Brown, the commercial real
estate analyst, says. “Essentially what the dollar stores are betting on in a
large way is that we are going to have a permanent underclass in America. It’s
based on the concept that the jobs went away, and the jobs are never coming
back, and that things aren’t going to get better in any of these places.”_

~~~
quuquuquu
I am a very proud and happy customer of Dollar Tree. I assume the business
model is similar to Dollar General.

I get so much awesome shit from there, $1, and no tax on groceries. Portion
sizes are proper, quality/safety of off-brand food is completely acceptable.

In a world where millions of Americans are spending $10 minimum per day on
Starbucks coffee, I am probably spending $1-2 per day on my entire daily
intake of food.

And it's all thanks to Dollar Tree, or alternatively Costco if I am nearby,
where prices are similar thanks to wholesale prices.

And I'm not unemployed, I should add. Just a complete and total cheap skate,
employed or not, both of which I have experience with :)

